# c'est qui les nouveaux méchants ici ?



## luxlumen (21 Juillet 2009)

depuis que le sieur backcat n'est plus la ?
qui le remplace


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> depuis que le sieur backcat n'est plus la ?
> qui le remplace


La grand méchant ? Tu n'es donc pas au courant ?
Tu cherches les ennuis ?

Qu'est ce que tu vas prendre quand Bassman va te tomber dessus !!!


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

1) Backcat est irremplaçable
2) Le gentil gnagnan fleur bleue de service c&#8217;est moi
3) Y&#8217;a pas de trois


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> depuis que le sieur backcat n'est plus la ?
> qui le remplace



Personne ne peut remplacer Backcat et son style inimitable 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Sinon, vos pronostics pour la fermeture prochaine de ce fil, assorti d'un ban et d'une volée de rouge ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

J&#8217;hésite : j&#8217;aime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2009)

Il fallait que cela soit précisé


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------
> 
> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30





silvio a dit:


> Il fallait que cela soit précisé



Jaime le comique de répétition aussi


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2009)

Un ban à la Voile Rouge ? Il y a des modos à St tropez ? :rateau:


----------



## luxlumen (21 Juillet 2009)

la honte quand même
http://www.misterdim.com/Tacometre/Backcat.html


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> depuis que le sieur backcat n'est plus la ?
> qui le remplace


Quoi tu veux, en fait ?!...


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

« une bonne paire de claques »_ cf. Tété_


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'suis toujours prêt à donner s'y faut 
Faudrait demander à moonlight ce qu'il en pense.


Ah ben non j'suis con, je l'ai banni  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

Dis donc, pour un inscrit de 2009, il en sait des choses sur l'histoire du bar celui là 

J'peux me le faire pour multipseudo ?
Velizy OMignard ?


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est quoi la recette des carottes rapees ? 

Autant que ce fil soit utile a quelque chose hein ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi tu veux, en fait ?!...



Soit il veut cibler les grands méchants et pouvoir les éviter, ce qui est lamentable sachant que tout le monde n'a pas la prétention de se coller une croix sur le front histoire de prévenir qu'il faut passer au large, soit il veut qu'on lui grille l'ampoule à coup d'AK47.


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est quoi la recette des carottes rapees ?
> 
> Autant que ce fil soit utile a quelque chose hein ...



Préparation
pour Carottes rapées
Épluchez la carotte et râpez-la dans une assiette.

Ajoutez l'échalote finement hachée, puis le sel et la vinaigrette. Mélangez puis ajoutez le persil, soit en petites branches pour la présentation, soit coupé fin pour l'intégrer aux carottes.




C'est un plaisir


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

S'trop bien Mac-Gastronomie ...


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Je peux bannir l'autre nuisible qui se renifle à des kilomètres à la ronde maintenant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

J'hésite.
Je m'abonne à ce fil, sachant que je ne vais pas tarder à rentrer chez moi et qu'il sera fermé demain, ou pas? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h36 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Préparation
> pour Carottes rapées
> Épluchez la carotte et râpez-la dans une assiette.
> 
> ...



Alors pour que ça soit un peu relevé, tu peux ajouter de la racine de raifort râpée.
C'est bien aussi la racine de raifort râpée.


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2009)

Pffft .. encore un bon fil à suivre du boulot qui disparait 



Bassman a dit:


> Je peux bannir l'autre nuisible qui se renifle à des kilomètres à la ronde maintenant ?


Tu les as pas mangé tes carottes ?


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Moutarde ou pas dans la vinaigrette ? Et du coup, si moutarde, faut-il toujours ajouter du raifort ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Moutarde ou pas dans la vinaigrette ?


Les deux écoles sont valables.
Moi j'opte pour la moutarde



Chang a dit:


> Et du coup, si moutarde, faut-il toujours ajouter du raifort ?


Dans ce cas précis non. La moutarde occulte le goût délicat du raifort.


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Voila ... ca c'est fait.

Et pendant ce temps la tu ne postes pas des albums douteux sur Quelle musique ecoutez vous ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Douteux toi-même.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2009)

Et la recette du yaourt au sucre ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Ca dépend. 
Faut faire le yaourt?


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Tu vois que tu as bien fait de t'abonner Fab ...


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2009)

Il est où celui à qui il faut mettre des baffes ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il est où celui à qui il faut mettre des baffes ?


Toujours plus haut


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juillet 2009)

Tu n'es vraiment pas très sympa. ©


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2009)

Faut revenir sur un détail concernant le rapage

- choisir le calibre de rape   en fonction de l'effet recherché et du temps de repos avant consommation
trop fin trop tôt et ca devient un machin avec l'eau qui dégorge 
ou pire eau plus vinaigrette


( c'est un peu comme les fermetures ou ban , faut voir au feeling)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> trop fin trop tôt et ca devient un machin avec l'eau qui dégorge



Et tout le monde sait qu'il n'y a rien de pire qu'un machin trop fin qui dégorge de l'eau.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2009)

y en a qui croient encore que la taille n'a aucune importance....


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> la honte quand même
> http://www.misterdim.com/Tacometre/Backcat.html


Ya quand même des mecs qui ont eu que ça à foutre de faire ce truc à la con, et toi qu'as que ça à foutre d'aller le chercher... :mouais:



Ya quand même des mecs qu'ont qu'ça qu'à foutre. 



En plus chaton il l'a pas niqué du tout, la révolution au chateau, elle a été menée de main de maitre de bout en bout. C'est normal : c'est nous qu'on la faite.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Dis donc, pour un inscrit de 2009, il en sait des choses sur l'histoire du bar celui là
> 
> J'peux me le faire pour multipseudo ?
> Velizy OMignard ?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soit il veut cibler les grands méchants et pouvoir les éviter, ce qui est lamentable sachant que tout le monde n'a pas la prétention de se coller une croix sur le front histoire de prévenir qu'il faut passer au large, soit il veut qu'on lui grille l'ampoule à coup d'AK47.


C'est kesskeu je disais... 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> En plus chaton il l'a pas niqué du tout, la révolution au chateau, elle a été menée de main de maitre de bout en bout. C'est normal : c'est nous qu'on la faite.


Ouais... :style:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> soit il veut qu'on lui grille l'ampoule à coup d'AK47.


Ca c'est un job pour l'écrieur: on le surnomme l'AK47 des ampoules rectales.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Poil à l'épine dorsale... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> 3) Ya pas de trois



si tu veux me parler, envois moi .. un fax


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2009)

Bon, il est où ce luxrectum, que je m'en occupe ? :sleep:


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, il est où ce luxrectum, que je m'en occupe ? :sleep:



donc moutarde a la place de la vaseline ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, il est où ce luxrectum, que je m'en occupe ? :sleep:



Post #1


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> donc moutarde a la place de la vaseline ?



Est-ce qu'on est sûr que les ions de la moutarde peuvent pas passer à travers le latex ?
C'est pas que ses lésions à lui m'importe, mais je ne voudrais pas que la graine dijonnaise m'irrite mon bel engin, au cas où les ions moutardiers transperceraient le condom (car je sors toujours couvert).


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

Tu as bien raison mon écrieur préféré. Avec les nioubs, on ne sait jamais sur quelle saloperie on peut tomber et ca serait moche de choper une MNT (Maladie Nioubistiquement Transmissible).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2009)

et l'autre  MNT
Moutarde Nioubistiquement Trafiquée


----------



## silvio (22 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, le fil est toujours là ... 
Et il est agréablement truffé
D'ailleurs la MNT (Moutarde Nioubistiquement Truffée) n'existe pas
C'est la preuve que Nioube et Truffe ne vont pas ensemble (à moins que cela soit moutarde et truffe .. j'ai un doute)

Bon je vais aller prendre mes cachets, moi


----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2009)

Visiblement, tu as effectivement hésité 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Visiblement, tu as effectivement hésité 



Nephou a dit:


> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------
> 
> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

Ca devrait plus trop tarder a fermer là non ? L'intéressé ne vient plus.

Non je l'ai pas banni, promis.

Enfin pas encore


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2009)

MNT 
Moutarde de Nioube Trashable?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> depuis que le sieur backcat n'est plus la ?
> qui le remplace



Kate... :sleep:

Bon... J'y ai mis du rouge dans son groin, mais ça m'a même pas amusé...:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate... :sleep:
> 
> Bon... J'y ai mis du rouge dans son groin, mais ça m'a même pas amusé...:mouais:


Poil aux trous d'nez...


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate... :sleep:
> 
> Bon... J'y ai mis du rouge dans son groin, mais ça m'a même pas amusé...:mouais:



Ah ouais, ça m'a fait pareil


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ouais, ça m'a fait pareil



Pas mieux.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Kate... :sleep:
> 
> Bon... J'y ai mis du rouge dans son groin, mais ça m'a même pas amusé...:mouais:





Bassman a dit:


> Ah ouais, ça m'a fait pareil


Ben voilà !... :mouais:
"On" va encore accuser _La Horde_ !... :modo:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

Attend Titi, t'imagines pas la situation dans laquelle je suis, et qui fait que je me sens seul souvent :

- Je suis une hyène de La Horde©.
- Je suis un facho de modo.


Dur, dur


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Attend Titi, t'imagines pas la situation dans laquelle je suis, et qui fait que je me sens seul souvent :
> 
> - Je suis une hyène de La Horde©.
> - Je suis un facho de modo.
> ...


Y t'faudrait un peu d'_Apple Spirit_...
P'têt' que ça t'aiderait !... 
P'têt' !... :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2009)

c'est vrai que bouler rouge un faux nioub vrai boulet, c'est pas drôle... tiens, je vais l'ignorer je pense...  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Je parie qu'il aime les mecs virils en guêpière.


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Y t'faudrait un peu d'_Apple Spirit_...
> P'têt' que ça t'aiderait !...
> P'têt' !... :hein:




Apple Spirit? y'a pu!

Un iPhone addict semble avoir acheté tout le stock pour en faire un joli étui anti-choc pour son iPhone!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Attend Titi, t'imagines pas la situation dans laquelle je suis, et qui fait que je me sens seul souvent :
> 
> - Je suis une hyène de La Horde©.
> - Je suis un facho de modo.
> ...


Et l'inverse est vrai aussi!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ouais, ça m'a fait pareil



/me plussoie :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2009)

T'as bien fait de pas demander qui sont les nouveaux connards, parce qu'aucune application n'a pu être développée pour les recenser... Trop nombreux... trop éphémères...


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------
> 
> Jhésite : jaime bien les fermetures de 00 h 30




et hop !


----------

